# Anybody been up Algonquin between Thanksgiving & March?



## Mike P. (Oct 30, 2001)

Looking at doing Wright's Algonquin & Iroquois in early December.  Gear is no concern as I have plenty & Wright's & Algonquin I've done back in summer of 1995.

Question I have regards the steep smooth slabs between Wright's spur path & Algonquin summit.   I remember them being pretty steep & open.  Is a walking axe & 12 point crampons enough?  I've asked a friend to go (Friday 12/7) but likely a solo trip.


----------

